# You Schwinn guys are nuts...



## ohdeebee (May 10, 2012)

...and you should all know what I'm talking about. $1200+. Crazy!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 10, 2012)

Do tell...........


----------



## old hotrod (May 10, 2012)

Oh, they all do...


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2012)

I'm just glad to see that the repop buzz kill didn't spoil the appetite for the real deal.

 And besides, Nuts, is $40,000 dollars a plate at George Clooneys house, just to get Obama re elected.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes you just owe it to yourself!


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2012)

That's for sure.

 Worth and value are definitely in the eyes of the beholder.
 I just paid $1,200 for a Morrow parts box because I was tired of looking and getting turned down. So, when a nice one became available, I decided to end the search and just step up and buy the thing.
 Now my search is over, and I will probably never buy another one of those again.
 Worth and value only matter to the flipper. If you are going to keep the thing, then who really cares what you had to pay for it.
 I once heard the late Johnny Carson say, that the thing that bugged him the most, was when someone would ask,  How much did you pay for that? 
 I loved that about him, because if he saw something that he liked, he bought it, and it was nobodys business how much he paid for it.
 The only reason that anybody wants to know the answer to that question, is so that they can feel better about themselves for paying too much on the wiggit that they just bought.


----------



## ejlwheels (May 10, 2012)

Is this the thing you're talking about?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_1097wt_796

How could it be worth that much?  It seems like they're usually $200-300.  What am I missing?


----------



## bud poe (May 10, 2012)

*Man, I really "took one for the team" when I let my whole bike (with one of these) go for less than a grand...Oh well, I wouldn't have chopped it up anyhow...*


----------



## Xcelsior (May 10, 2012)

*Gimme a brake*

Amen Marty!


----------



## Xcelsior (May 10, 2012)

*Gimme a break*

Are we complaining about someone other than yourselves spending money?  If anyone else has an original big brake setuP WITH the original handle and cable for sale, please let me know and I will spend another 1200 to get it! My pm box is waiting!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 10, 2012)

Man, I'm missing it, too.  A jacked-up prewar drum brake, a frozen and jacked-up prewar cable and a nice original shorty brake lever, $1,200 ???  WTH???  Nice brake lever, but $1,200?  That drum is toast and the cable probably is, too.  I guess someone needed it real bad...lol


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 11, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> I'm just glad to see that the repop buzz kill didn't spoil the appetite for the real deal.
> 
> And besides, Nuts, is $40,000 dollars a plate at George Clooneys house, just to get Obama re elected.




I totally agree!


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 11, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Man, I'm missing it, too.  A jacked-up prewar drum brake, a frozen and jacked-up prewar cable and a nice original shorty brake lever, $1,200 ???  WTH???  Nice brake lever, but $1,200?  That drum is toast and the cable probably is, too.  I guess someone needed it real bad...lol




Me, but I am not the lucky winner.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 11, 2012)

Well, I have an even RARER original '40 big lever that I'll let go for a mere $1,000!!!


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 11, 2012)

*yep*



cyclingday said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> Worth and value are definitely in the eyes of the beholder.
> I just paid $1,200 for a Morrow parts box because I was tired of looking and getting turned down. So, when a nice one became available, I decided to end the search and just step up and buy the thing.
> ...




you took the words right out of my mouth...if you like it you can own it...if i want it i dont have a problem paying for it...on the other hand people have seen me over pay and try to mark everything way up thinking im going to jump.


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 11, 2012)

*40 lever*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Well, I have an even RARER original '40 big lever that I'll let go for a mere $1,000!!!




Are you referring to this style lever? If so I would respectfully disagree that they are rarer than the shorty lever. I have a small box full of those.


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2012)

I agree, that the 40 style big lever should be rarer than the 37 thru 39 so called "Shorty lever".
 But, for some reason, it is not. I have seen way more of those pop up than I have the "37-1-G." 
 It seems like that big lever got discontinued pretty quick, so there must have been pretty good supply of them in near nos condition that were left over.  
 They are not common by any means. 
 Especially when you desperately need one. But, they are not as hard to come by as the earlier version ie; Shorty/ 37-1-G.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 13, 2012)

Lol I guess the final price on the lever/brake cause some mental damage....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ECLIPSE-HUB...ps=63&clkid=8398014790358461432#ht_2033wt_689


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 13, 2012)

Santi, I saw that....are you going to bid on that one ???    That guy is in for a shock.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 13, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Santi, I saw that....are you going to bid on that one ???    That guy is in for a shock.




Lol I'm good on those for now.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 13, 2012)

You saw it first, it's all yours...


----------

